# need help dismounting plow



## lopomon (Oct 6, 2007)

i just got a truck with a plow on it, but i cant for the life of me figure out how to get it off. i'm pretty sure its the ez mount express mounting system from meyers. any help would be appreciated, im sick of driving around with my plow on!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Leave it on shows everybody your ready.


Does the plow have a float on it? What is it doing when you try and take it off?


----------



## lopomon (Oct 6, 2007)

not sure what a float is. the plow isnt doing anything when i try to take it off because i cant lol. i have a buddy who has an older myers plow and he couldnt even figure it out. i do know your supposed to be able to push a button and it automatically dismounts, if thats the type i have. i find that very hard to believe though, so im seeing if theres a couple pins or something i need to take out first. my controller has a mount button, but no dismount


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

lopomon;410552 said:


> not sure what a float is. the plow isnt doing anything when i try to take it off because i cant lol. i have a buddy who has an older myers plow and he couldnt even figure it out. i do know your supposed to be able to push a button and it automatically dismounts, if thats the type i have. i find that very hard to believe though, so im seeing if theres a couple pins or something i need to take out first. my controller has a mount button, but no dismount


Don't know much about meyers (I'm a Fisher guy), but I'd say: lower the plow all the way doen, push the lift cylinder down, take out any pins, unplug all electrical connections, put down the jacks, and pull your truck away. If this doesn't do it, look on the meyer site, they probably have the manuals on there.


----------



## lopomon (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah, i already checked the meyers site and couldn't find anything other than dismounting is as easy as mounting.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lopomon;410555 said:


> yeah, i already checked the meyers site and couldn't find anything other than dismounting is as easy as mounting.


Are we talking about the plow or girlfriend?

There is power to the controller and the plow does go up and down?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

*plow*

do you want to sell it, if you ever get it off LOL

pm me if you want to sell


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;410573 said:


> do you want to sell it, if you ever get it off LOL
> 
> pm me if you want to sell


The plow or the girlfriend. On a side note I never have a problem getting mine off. It's nice to have a site where we can talk about our problem's though. The first step is admitting we have a problem. Good luck. Tell us how it turns out. Pictures would be great.


----------



## lopomon (Oct 6, 2007)

no, the plow works and everything, i just don't know how to get it off lol
i can probably get a picture when my g/f gets home from work


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We need a picture of the girlfriend too!




Not sure if it's like the Boss but, are there a locking tab near where the plow pins are? also with the Boss you have to flip the toggle switch up first and that causes the plow to unlock from the pins,than toggle the tower all the way down.


----------

